# Battery Amps



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

totally normal

its variable charging, its all over the place


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok just thought it was a little high and could be overcharging the battery


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> Ok just thought it was a little high and could be overcharging the battery


yeah its got a fancy variable charging system for better fuel economy, computer has it changing all the time

theres 11ty threads and posts aboot it, cuz we all grew up with the old fashioned alternators and bring that knowledge/experience to this car and its just different


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Still would like a gauge but even my semi has done away with the amp gauge


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Yep, that DIC charging range is normal...one minor correction though, it’s volts not amps.

Congrats on breaking past 200K miles, looking to keep this car for several hundred thousand miles. Great to know there are some high milers out there!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep your right Volts lol , electric and me don’t mix. I’ll Stick to driving trucks. Thanks on high mileage, goal is 500000. We will see


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Yup. Anything between a tenth or two under 12 to just over 15 is within the normal range. The general trend is that lower temperatures and less accelerator input will yield higher numbers, and higher temperatures and more accelerator input will yield lower numbers. 15.4 is the highest I've seen so far, coasting with full electric load (seat heaters, fog lights, defroster, etc.) on a sub-zero day.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

One thing you might want to check. Make sure the negative battery lead goes though a little "donut" on the way to ground. That's what allows the computer to sense the charging current. If it doesn't see any current, it might overcharge the battery.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I will check that , thanks


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Through the doughnut hole


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Nice to see you Gator. :th_coolio:


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

You to Indy


----------

